# Recurve bows



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

The Samick Sage is the usual suggestion. Probably you'll get more response in the Traditional Archery forum and if you don't denigrate them, i.e., ``too expensive for a recurve bow''.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Look at the Impala from Ragim archery I have been shooting this bow for 4yrs. now and love it and right around $200.00 and 50lbs. limbs will be all you need.


----------



## wob2 (Dec 9, 2011)

Try looking at the Pittsley Predator take- down recurve bow. You can get the Hunter version for about $650, which is a very good value for a high quality recurve bow made here in the USA.


----------



## raubvogel (Jan 8, 2012)

I do not know about other companies, but I bought a blemo 50lb recurved bow from Bear archery a few days ago for $150. It is supposed to be a $300+ bow and so far I have not found out why it has been classified as a blemo.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Look at some ..Martain..Recuves ...


----------

